
Don't use Twitter. You may lose our nick easily - jayalpha
I just realized I lost my twitter name. It was transfered to a media company. I hold a trademark on the nick too, in a different category but Twitter seems to transfer names easily if a big company asks.
======
MarkCole
AFAIK they will generally only do it if the account is inactive. Were you
actively using the twitter handle?

------
samjanis
Which nick was transferred?

